# Small Shop Floor



## HMF (Nov 17, 2016)

My tiny basement shop has the concrete basement floor. I want to jazz it up with interlocking floor tiles. 

But the machines are on rolling footmaster casters. If a heavy lathe or mill moves, I worry it will make channels in this floor. 

What are my options? If you say epoxy, is that hard to do?


----------



## mzayd3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Epoxy is easy to do. The hardest part is etching and rinsing the etch before applying the epoxy. Another option would be vinyl composite tile, or vct. That is also easy and inexpensive (~$1/ sq ft). I did both in my basement. They bot make it feel completely different and finished.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 17, 2016)

I have Dri-core from Home Despot, and I love it. I don't think your casters would bother it at all.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRIcore-...core-Subfloor-Panel-CDGNUS750024024/202268752


----------



## LucknowKen (Nov 19, 2016)

Nels said:


> My tiny basement shop has the concrete basement floor. I want to jazz it up with interlocking floor tiles.





This type of vinyl is easy to work with.  It would seem durable but in a high traffic area, for example, under a kitchen chair the surface finish (the "grain") wears off leaving  unsightly grey vinyl spots.
lk


----------

